
Black holes are the rhythm at the heart of galaxies - mad44
http://www.ns.umich.edu/htdocs/releases/story.php?id=6837
======
thomasmallen
Correct my physics if I'm off-track, but this seems very promising to me. What
this postulates, essentially, is that there can be a lasting equilibrium of
growth and crunch.

